
Google – Project Shield – Free DDoS Protection - priteshjain
https://projectshield.withgoogle.com/public/
======
all_usernames
The name was already taken, guys.:
[https://aws.amazon.com/shield/](https://aws.amazon.com/shield/)

~~~
joshuamorton
Google project shield was released first. It was announced in early/mid 2016,
whereas AWS shield was released in December.

------
mikecb
This is what protected Brian Krebs pro bono after traffic grew too big for
Akamai.

Great talk about it at Enigma earlier this year:
[https://youtu.be/ifp8l2yx7JA](https://youtu.be/ifp8l2yx7JA)

~~~
ryanlol
FWIW it too seemed to be down while Mirai was hitting it, the attacks just
mostly stopped after the whole Akamai thing.

------
tyingq
Are they also beta testing a Cloudflare like service? Or is this more likely
to stay in this one niche?

~~~
the_common_man
Targeted at news sites specifically.

~~~
tyingq
Right. The question is whether that is a permanent limitation, or if they
might open it up more broadly in the future. The diagrams in the write up show
that it's a global caching proxy, so not very different from Cloudflare.

~~~
mikecb
If you use GCP, you're using this system.

~~~
tyingq
Google cloud CDN maybe, but it isn't clear if you can front arbitrary (non
gce) sites with it. Or it if includes the ddos mitigation.

